
Announcing Live Streaming for Amazon CloudFront - dclaysmith
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/04/19/announcing-live-streaming-amazon-cloudfront/
======
chopsueyar
I've been using Wowza-based EC2 instances for periods of high traffic.

It is $5/month, plus the other Amazon charges.

<http://www.wowzamedia.com/ec2.php>

------
zitterbewegung
Is this more flexible than using something like justin.tv ? How is this
different?

~~~
chopsueyar
justin.tv has ads.

Also, you can create interactive apps with the Flash client and server. For
instance, 2-way video chat.

------
Vic-nyc
Why just Flash though? I thought Flash was on its way out. Other than that,
interesting move. Looks like there is increased interest these days toward
live streaming.(Youtube live was announced recently as well)

~~~
corin_
Flash Media Server means Adobe software running on the server, so users would
either need to arrange the license themselves and pay for a server (e.g. using
EC2) or have a specific service offered by Amazon (what they've just
announced).

Anyone who wants to serve content without flash doesn't need Flash Media
Server, so they can do it without needing this service.

